# con/sin tilde-mayúscula



## nonews

Hola!

Tengo una duda sobre el tilde... Se pone tildes cuando se escribe la palabra en mayúscula??? 

Por ejemplo: 
PRODUCCION/PRODUCCIÓN? 
CARACTER/CARÁCTER?

Cuál es correcto? O está bien en ambas formas?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## irene.acler

Según el *DPD*:

Las letras mayúsculas, tanto si se trata de iniciales como si se integran en una palabra escrita enteramente en mayúsculas, deben llevar tilde si así les corresponde según las reglas de acentuación: _Ángel, PROHIBIDO PISAR EL CÉSPED._ No se acentúan, sin embargo, las mayúsculas que forman parte de las siglas.

 A mí me han enseñado que cuando se escribe en letra mayúscula no hace falta poner las tildes (por cierto, "tilde" es una palabra femenina, no masculina).


----------



## IHF

Si llevan tilde.. pero si no se lo pones de todas maneras esta bien.. 

*Acentuación de las letras mayúsculas* Las mayúsculas llevan tilde si les corresponde según las reglas dadas. Ejemplos: *África, PERÚ, Órgiva, BOGOTÁ*. La Academia nunca ha establecido una norma en sentido contrario. — RAE

Slds


----------



## irene.acler

Ah bueno..gracias, IHF.


----------



## nonews

Muchas gracias a los dos!

Ahora me ha surgido otra duda..





> "tilde" es una palabra femenina, no masculina



Según wordreference, "tilde" es "m&f", o sea, "el/la tilde" son correctos?


----------



## irene.acler

Uh, tienes razón! Me doy cuenta ahora que también mi diccionario dice que puede ser tanto masculina como femenina


----------



## nonews

Acabo de preguntar a unos amigos españoles nativos, y dicen que suelen usar más "la tilde" que "el tilde"...


----------



## IHF

es perfecto La tilde... El acento .. opino lo mismo que tus amigos
Slds


----------



## irene.acler

Perfecto!
Gracias por aclarar la duda!


----------



## nonews

Gracias! Creo que no me equivocaré más. 
Me ha gustado una frase que he visto: Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más. Hoy mejor, al menos dos.


----------



## hosec

IHF said:


> Si llevan tilde.. pero si no se lo pones de todas maneras esta bien..
> 
> *Acentuación de las letras mayúsculas* Las mayúsculas llevan tilde si les corresponde según las reglas dadas. Ejemplos: *África, PERÚ, Órgiva, BOGOTÁ*. La Academia nunca ha establecido una norma en sentido contrario. — RAE
> 
> Slds


 


Hola, IHF:

¿estás seguro que sería correcto igual escribir con tildes que sin ellas? Las tildes facilitan la comprensión; ¿qué significan, si escribimos siempre son tildes, estas frases?:

- Caballero, muestreme sus carnes si quiere entrar a este club.
- Joven señorita enseña ingles.

Son sólo dos ejemplos; podríamos dar muchos más.

auo


----------



## IHF

HOSEC
Hola ..... si te fijaste estabamos hablando en cuanto a el uso de la tilde en letras mayusculas... entiendes??...
Porfa si tienes fundamento para lo que dices, pega una copia de la bibliografia que podemos consultar.. y de esa manera NO confundes y ayudas a entender
Gracias
IH


----------



## Jellby

Jugando con la palabras:

Tanto las may*ú*sculas como las min*ú*sculas llevan tilde.


----------



## hosec

IHF said:


> HOSEC
> Hola ..... si te fijaste estabamos hablando en cuanto a el  *al* uso de la tilde en letras may*ú*sculas... *¿¿E*ntiendes??...
> Porfa*, *si tienes fundamento para lo que dices, pega una copia de la bibliograf*í*a que podemos consultar.. y de esa manera NO confundes y ayudas a entender*.*
> Gracias*.*
> IH


 
IHF:

ya te han respondido antes que yo (incluso lo dices tú mismo) que tanto las mayúsculas como las minúsculas necesitan las tildes por las mismas razones. Lo entiendo perfectamente (¿y tú?).
 La bibliografía es sencillita: la _Ortografía_ de la R.A.E.
Por otra parte, no creo que yo esté confundiendo a nadie; tal vez quienes escriben SIN tildes y SIN un uso consecuente de los signos de puntuación sí confundan a los que intentan aprender algo de español.
Lamentaría haberte confundido a ti.


----------



## Maruja14

IHF said:


> HOSEC
> Hola ..... si te fijaste est*á*bamos hablando en cuanto *al* uso de la tilde en letras may*ú*sculas... *¿*entiendes?...
> *Por favor,* si tienes fundamento para lo que dices, pega una copia de la bibliograf*í*a que podemos consultar..*.* y de esa manera NO confundes y ayudas a entender
> Gracias
> IH


 
El uso de la tilde en mayúsculas o minúsculas no tiene diferencia alguna. Como han dicho antes, la RAE nunca ha dicho que sea correcto o que esté permitido no acentuarlas. 

Hay una creencia generalizada de que no se tratan de igual manera las mayúsculas y las minúsculas en cuanto a las tildes y es porque antiguamente (yo tengo muchos años) en las máquinas de escribir, al acentuar las mayúsculas se montaba la tilde sobre la letra y, digamos, no estaba mal visto no acentuarlas. Desde que llegaron los ordenadores, ya no hay motivo para no hacerlo.


----------



## Ness909

Hola a todos...

Bueno, Realmente se estila a no poner tildes en las palabras escritas con mayúsculas. Y aún hoy en día, ya no se estila poner tantas tildes porque nosotros - los de habla Hispánica o Española - sabemos donde se acentúan... pero por el bien de todas aquellas personas que quieren, gustan o desean aprender el hermoso idioma Español, todas las palabras deben ser acentuadas, ya sean escritas en mayúsculas o minúsculas.

Gracias.


----------



## María Madrid

¿Que significa exactamente que no se estila? Creo que algo tan sencillo como que hay mucha gente que escribe mal, como también hay mucha gente que pone los meses en mayúscula, por imitación del inglés, cuando en español los meses siempre van en minúscula (salvo inicio de frase, se entiende) o ponen los años con punto (2.007) cuando la manera de poner un año es sin punto (12 de junio de 2007). 

No creo que ningún hablante medianamente culto deje de poner tildes porque "se estile". Escribir sin tildes es cometer faltas de ortografía, tan simple como eso y saber dónde se acentúa al leer no es justificación. Por esa regla de tres tendríamos que dejar de escribir las haches, por ejemplo. 

Efectivamente, como comenta Maruja, antes las máquinas de escribir no permitían poner las tildes de manera clara con las mayúsculas. Esa limitación técnica ya no existe, pero algunos mantienen esa leyenda urbana de que con las mayúsculas sí se puede saltar uno las tildes. Pues bien, no es así. El español tiene sus normas ortográficas, que son las que son y no son especialmente complicadas. Saltárselas por desconocimiento es una cosa, saltárselas sólo por misteriosas licencias aplicables a las mayúsculas no tiene sentido. Saludos,


----------



## Ivy29

nonews said:


> Hola!
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre el tilde... Se pone tildes cuando se escribe la palabra en mayúscula???
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> PRODUCCION/PRODUCCIÓN?
> CARACTER/CARÁCTER?
> 
> Cuál es correcto? O está bien en ambas formas?
> 
> Gracias de antemano!


 
Las tildes en los acentos prosódicos gráficos se usan SIEMPRE.

Ivy29


----------



## albita_ED

IHF said:


> Si llevan tilde.. pero si no se lo pones de todas maneras esta bien..
> 
> *Acentuación de las letras mayúsculas* Las mayúsculas llevan tilde si les corresponde según las reglas dadas. Ejemplos: *África, PERÚ, Órgiva, BOGOTÁ*. La Academia nunca ha establecido una norma en sentido contrario. — RAE
> 
> Slds


 
Lo que dices es incorrecto. Si a una palabra le corresponde llevar tilde se DEBE tildar, no da lo mismo si se pone o no. Si diera lo mismo no nos enseñarían las reglas de acentuación, no crees?


----------



## αℓєjαиdяα

albita_ED said:


> Lo que dices es incorrecto. Si a una palabra le corresponde llevar tilde se DEBE tildar, no da lo mismo si se pone o no. Si diera lo mismo no nos enseñarían las reglas de acentuación, no crees?



Claro, pero lo que no está del todo claro es si las reglas de los tildes se aplica también a las letras mayúsculas. Yo por mi parte considero que sí y siempre las acentúo así estén en mayúsculas o en minúsculas, pero varias veces me han dicho que en las mayúsculas no se ponen los tildes.
Parece que no hay una regla que diga ni una cosa ni la otra.

Saludos.


----------



## Maruja14

αℓєjαиdяα said:


> Claro, pero lo que no está del todo claro es si las reglas de los tildes se aplica también a las letras mayúsculas. Yo por mi parte considero que sí y siempre las acentúo así estén en mayúsculas o en minúsculas, pero varias veces me han dicho que en las mayúsculas no se ponen los tildes.
> Parece que no hay una regla que diga ni una cosa ni la otra.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Está claro, clarísimo. SÍ se acentúan, sean mayúsculas o minúsculas. Es como si decimos que tiene que haber reglas especiales de acentuación si escribimos en cursiva o en negrita. 

Pero, vamos, ya un poco mosqueada con el tema, he buscado a ver si encontraba algo, y, por si sirve para convencer a alguno, en el DPD he encontrado esto:

*7.* Acentuación de letras mayúsculas
Las letras mayúsculas, tanto si se trata de iniciales como si se integran en una palabra escrita enteramente en mayúsculas, deben llevar tilde si así les corresponde según las reglas de acentuación: _Ángel, PROHIBIDO PISAR EL CÉSPED._ No se acentúan, sin embargo, las mayúsculas que forman parte de las siglas.


----------



## Manupi

IHF said:


> Si llevan tilde.. pero si no se lo pones de todas maneras esta bien..
> 
> *Acentuación de las letras mayúsculas* Las mayúsculas llevan tilde si les corresponde según las reglas dadas. Ejemplos: *África, PERÚ, Órgiva, BOGOTÁ*. La Academia nunca ha establecido una norma en sentido contrario. — RAE
> 
> Slds


La Academia es clara en esto: las mayúsculas se rigen por las mismas reglas de acentuación que las minúsculas.
En mi opinión, no ponerlas es una falta de ortografía y queda mal.


----------



## María Madrid

αℓєjαиdяα said:


> Claro, pero lo que no está del todo claro es si las reglas de los tildes se aplica también a las letras mayúsculas. Yo por mi parte considero que sí y siempre las acentúo así estén en mayúsculas o en minúsculas, pero varias veces me han dicho que en las mayúsculas no se ponen los tildes.
> Parece que no hay una regla que diga ni una cosa ni la otra.
> 
> Saludos.


 
En realidad es tan evidente que las aplicación de las normas ortográficas no dependen del tipo de letra (mayúsculas, subrayadas, en cursiva) que no debería ser preciso especificarlo. Pero para que no haya dudas, y dejar claro que aquella antigua licencia que permitiía saltarse la tilde debido a las limitaciones tipográficas de las máquinas de escribir del siglo XX ya no esta vigente, sí, hay una regla clarísima: Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas de la RAE. Entrada: Mayúsculas, directamente en el primer apartado.

*1.* *Cuestiones formales generales*
*1.1.** El empleo de la mayúscula no exime de poner la tilde cuando así lo exijan las reglas de acentuación* (→</SPAN> tilde2, 7): _ÁFRICA_, _África. _Únicamente las siglas, que se escriben enteramente en mayúsculas, no llevan nunca tilde: _CIA _(del ingl. _Central Intelligence Agency_), y no _CÍA_.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Se puede decir más alto, pero no más claro. Saludos,


----------



## lazarus1907

Ness909 said:


> Bueno, Realmente se estila a no poner tildes en las palabras escritas con mayúsculas. Y aún hoy en día, ya no se estila poner tantas tildes porque nosotros - los de habla Hispánica o Española - sabemos donde se acentúan... pero por el bien de todas aquellas personas que quieren, gustan o desean aprender el hermoso idioma Español, todas las palabras deben ser acentuadas, ya sean escritas en mayúsculas o minúsculas.


No se estilará en Internet, quizá, pero nuestro idioma es de los pocos en el planeta en que se puede saber con absoluta certeza cómo pronunciar y acentuar una palabra sin tener que recurrir a un diccionario de pronunciación, como ocurre en otros idiomas como el inglés, donde te encuentras con palabras como "serotonin" y "dopamine", y resulta que una es llana y la otra esdrújula, pese a que tienen una misma terminación parecida. Pregúntale a un angloparlante que no haya visto estas palabras, y la probabilidad de que acierte cuál es la pronunciación adecuada será de un 50% para una palabra, y de un 25% para las dos.

Poner una tilde lleva poco más de una décima de segundo tanto en un teclado como en papel; los que no la ponen lo hacen, o bien por vagancia, o por ignorancia.


----------



## albita_ED

αℓєjαиdяα said:


> Claro, pero lo que no está del todo claro es si las reglas de los tildes se aplica también a las letras mayúsculas. Yo por mi parte considero que sí y siempre las acentúo así estén en mayúsculas o en minúsculas, pero varias veces me han dicho que en las mayúsculas no se ponen los tildes.
> Parece que no hay una regla que diga ni una cosa ni la otra.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Por lo que  tengo entendido sí se acentúan tanto ,las minúsculas como las mayúsculas, yo siempre lo hago. Las reglas rigen para las 2 categorías.

Creo que después de tantas respuestas ha quedado más que claro cuál es la forma correcta.

Saludos


----------



## Lourpv

hosec said:


> Hola, IHF:
> 
> ¿estás seguro que sería correcto igual escribir con tildes que sin ellas? Las tildes facilitan la comprensión; ¿qué significan, si escribimos siempre son tildes, estas frases?:
> 
> - Caballero, muestreme sus carnes si quiere entrar a este club.
> - Joven señorita enseña ingles.
> 
> Son sólo dos ejemplos; podríamos dar muchos más.
> 
> auo


 
Es una lástima que *IHF* no haya entendido este mensaje de *hosec*. Quizás es porque *hosec *debía haber escrito las oraciones en mayúscula para demostrar que si nos permitimos no poner las tildes entenderíamos cosas muy diferentes al leerlas. Digamos que con tildes las oraciones tienen un significado decente y sin tildes tienen un significado indecente.

-CABALLEROS, MUESTRENME SUS CARNES SI QUIEREN ENTRAR A ESTE CLUB.
-JOVEN SEÑORITA ENSEÑA INGLES (un anuncio en el periódico para encontrar trabajo)


----------



## Manupi

> -JOVEN SEÑORITA ENSEÑA INGLES (un anuncio en el periódico para encontrar trabajo)


Pues que tenga cuidado al elegir la sección para publicar el anuncio 

En cualquier caso, no se debe prescindir de la tilde en las mayúsculas. El que un grupo de vagos o ignorantes (y esto último no lo digo como insulto: hay mucha gente que no ha podido disfrutar de una educación) lo haga y lo esté, por así decirlo, "poniendo de moda" , no significa ni que esté aceptado ni que sea correcto.


----------



## Maruja14

Manupi said:


> Pues que tenga cuidado al elegir la sección para publicar el anuncio
> 
> En cualquier caso, no se debe prescindir de la tilde en las mayúsculas. El que un grupo de vagos o ignorantes (y esto último no lo digo como insulto: hay mucha gente que no ha podido disfrutar de una educación) lo haga y lo esté, por así decirlo, "poniendo de moda" , no significa ni que esté aceptado ni que sea correcto.


 
La verdad es que lo que se está "poniendo de moda" es no poner tilde ni en mayúsculas, ni en minúsculas, ni en nada. Hay muchas personas, en este foro sin ir más lejos, que insisten en que "en Internet no hace falta poner tildes"  (¿¿¿habrá alguna regla que diga esto???)


----------



## Manupi

Maruja14 said:


> La verdad es que lo que se está "poniendo de moda" es no poner tilde ni en mayúsculas, ni en minúsculas, ni en nada. Hay muchas personas, en este foro sin ir más lejos, que insisten en que "en Internet no hace falta poner tildes"  (¿¿¿habrá alguna regla que diga esto???)


dntro d poko akabarmos skribndo to2 asi sin ltras puntuacion ni na y comtndo todas ls falts posibls y aber kien aprnde spañol entoncs

(Esto de arriba es un ejemplo de hasta dónde podemos llegar. Traduzco:
"Dentro de poco acabaremos escribiendo todos así, sin letras, puntuación ni nada, y cometiendo todas las faltas posibles. Y, a ver quién aprende español entonces".


----------



## Fajardo

Conviene aclarar que si bien la RAE como expresamente ha puesto por escrito en las modernas ediciones "nunca estableció regla en contra de la acentuación de mayúsculas", no es más cierto que anteriormente nunca se había preocupado de eso y no dejó clara su postura en algunas ediciones de sus documentos de ortografía (quizás por darlo por sabido).
En concreto el folleto "Ortografía" en su edición de 1969 (donde se recogen las "Nuevas Normas" declaradas de aplicación preceptiva desde 1º de enero de 1959) solo dice al respecto "*Se recomienda* que en las publicaciones que incluyen listas de términos, no se utilicen mayúsculas, o si así se hace, se mantengan las acentuaciones ortográficas, con el propósito de evitar confusiones en la interpretación de vocablos." página 9, párrafo 10º. 

En la segunda edición de 1974 del citado folleto 15º ya se detalla la norma y en el CAPÍTULO II, que trata DE LAS LETRAS MAYÚSCULAS dice "El empleo de mayúscula no exime de poner tilde sobre la vocal que deba llevarla según las normas del Capítulo III.", además y hablando de los acentos se vuelve a insistir: "Como se indicó en el párrafo 6, apartado 15, el uso de mayúscula no quita la obligatoriedad de la tilde exigida por las normas del presente capítulo."

Por eso (y no por leyenda urbana o incultura), hubo gente que se educó en ese *SE RECOMIENDA*, lo que unido a un hecho ya citado que era la imposibilidad de poner tildes en las máquinas de escribir tradicionales (hay gente que ya no las ha conocido), posibilitó que una generación se educase en que no era exigible y por tanto trasmitiese esa idea a sus alumnos o a sus hijos.


----------



## fabianlujan

Yo sé por comentarios de imprenteros de años, que no se utilizaban las tildes ya que dificultaba el armado del tipo al momento de imprimir.
El "tipo" es la grilla donde se colocaban los caracteres a imprimir y las tildes, se salían de esa grilla y era imposible de utilizar.
Ahora, con la llegada de la computación, el montaje lo hacen en una computadora y a imprimir.

Saludos


----------



## hosec

fabianlujan said:


> Ahora, con la llegada de la computación, el montaje lo hacen en una computadora y a imprimir.


 
Sí, pero desgraciadamente parece que no todo es tan sencillo. Al menos en España, en los documentos oficiales (DNI, Pasaporte, Permiso de conducción...) los nombres y apellidos siguen apareciendo sin tilde: GONZALEZ, LOPEZ, GARCIA, PEREZ, SANJUAN, MARTIN, MARTINEZ...

Incluso en documentos oficiales de entidades relacionadas con la educación y la enseñanza (Ministerio, consejerías, concejalías...) se puede encontrar términos como MATEMATICAS, INGLES, BIOLOGIA...

En fin...


Saludos


----------



## fabianlujan

hosec said:


> Sí, pero desgraciadamente parece que no todo es tan sencillo. Al menos en España, en los documentos oficiales (DNI, Pasaporte, Permiso de conducción...) los nombres y apellidos siguen apareciendo sin tilde: GONZALEZ, LOPEZ, GARCIA, PEREZ, SANJUAN, MARTIN, MARTINEZ...
> 
> Incluso en documentos oficiales de entidades relacionadas con la educación y la enseñanza (Ministerio, consejerías, concejalías...) se puede encontrar términos como MATEMATICAS, INGLES, BIOLOGIA...
> 
> En fin...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Aquí también hosec (estoy en Argentina).
Parece que la mala costumbre se utiliza y muy a menudo.
La técnica lo permite hoy día...así que no tienen excusa...
Saludos


----------



## Agró

hosec said:


> Al menos en España, en los documentos oficiales (DNI, Pasaporte, Permiso de conducción...) los nombres y apellidos siguen apareciendo sin tilde: GONZALEZ, LOPEZ, GARCIA, PEREZ, SANJUAN, MARTIN, MARTINEZ...


En lo que respecta al DNI, tengo el nuevo modelo, el que incorpora un chip electrónico. Todas las letras son mayúsculas y mi primer apellido se acentúa  y así aparece, correctamente escrito, aunque debo decir que sigue habiendo un problema, y es que la vocal tildada, para que quepa, es más pequeña que el resto de letras del apellido (lo cual es un poco cómico).


----------



## gypsyasme13

El idioma Español no existe... es el Idioma Castellano.
¿O me equivoco?


----------



## Lurrezko

gypsyasme13 said:


> El idioma Español no existe... es el Idioma Castellano.
> ¿O me equivoco?



Te equivocas. 

_español, la.
(Del prov. espaignol, y este del lat. mediev. Hispaniŏlus, de Hispania, España).
1. adj. Natural de España. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Europa.
3. m. Lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, hablada también como propia en otras partes del mundo._

Saludos


----------

